# Gamma Rays and Supernovae wed



## Brian G Turner (Apr 18, 2003)

The long-standing mystery of Gamma Ray bursts apparently has now been solved. Essentially, a relatively near occurrence was in a perfect position to be fully studied, and found to exhibit characteristics associated with a supernovae burst. Not only that, but it appears that Gamma Ray burst _precede_ the actual observation of a supernovae itself - and thus we can predict supernovae through their direct corrolation to Gamma Ray bursts:

Gamma-ray burst mystery solved

Astronomers predict stellar explosion


----------



## HieroGlyph (Jan 26, 2006)

The above posted nearly 3 years back...

Theres been some developments since then, ppl.

Gamma ray bursts or *GRB*'s as they are called: these things have amazed astronomers of late, since they seem to suggest tremendous explosions that are far more powerful than what astro-physicists can imagine.

More powerful than anything since the big-bang itself! Following link is from 1999 and gives a little info. on this:

http://www.sciencenews.org/pages/sn_arc98/5_9_98/fob1.htm


There is a new article in this months "Sky & Telescope" that I found really interesting, but couldnt find a link. Might not be up there yet. New theory is about addition of sound waves to the current models of neutron star formation...

Yeah, neutron stars, yum, hmmm.

So it is that neutrn stars are believed to be the source of GBR's these days. There have been a few more detected and located. But that means real science and that aint my forte, either .

A trail for anyone to follow though. And certainly if you like big explosions and the extremes of astro-physics!

(search for GRB and sound)
http://skyandtelescope.com/

This might give some good starters!


----------

